# 2014 Chevy Cruze Engine Issues



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Maybe I missed it, but what is the mileage on the car...?

The Cruze is covered under a 5 year/100k powertrain warranty, which means this should be covered if you're not over the mileage.

It is extremely rare for the 1.4 engines to take out valves.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Some here purchase a supplemental repair policy to accompany the New Car Limited Warranty and the Powertrain Warranty. GM does not guarantee your Car wont break although this policy pays for most out of pocket repairs. Sorry for your terrible luck, especially with a 2014


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

That level of engine trouble is pretty unusual for a 2014. You might want to consider a different dealer this this one seems to have trouble getting ahead of issues. Your power train warranty is with GM, not the dealer.

Given the oil leaks, I have to wonder about the orange valve in the manifold. If that goes, the car can start eating PCV vales (part of the cover) and become a leak machine.


----------



## Jswens1 (Jul 20, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> That level of engine trouble is pretty unusual for a 2014. You might want to consider a different dealer this this one seems to have trouble getting ahead of issues. Your power train warranty is with GM, not the dealer.
> 
> Given the oil leaks, I have to wonder about the orange valve in the manifold. If that goes, the car can start eating PCV vales (part of the cover) and become a leak machine.


My car has been in the shop since June 14, I did get it back twice but immidietaley take it back for work. I haven't driven the car more than 60 miles and it's back there and I am told the intake valve is broke on the inside and it needs a new intake manifold. I am outside my warranty and GM has actually been working with me and paying for half the cost, but the intake has me blown away. I don't see how they say it was broke befoe and they didn't catch and the dealer isn't willing to do anything. I do have another case with GM and waiting to see what they say. All the problems with this motor have frustrated and given it all did start under warranty.


----------



## smiley (Jun 12, 2016)

The pcv valve in intake was the issue. They should have replaced it the first time, just replacing the cover doesn't fix the issue. 

There's huge threads here about the p0171 pcv problem that affects all these cars.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jswens1 said:


> I am outside my warranty


I assume you're over 100,000 miles. Otherwise, you'd still have powertrain warranty.


----------



## Jswens1 (Jul 20, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Jswens1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am outside my warranty
> ...


The issue isn't around whether I am under warranty or not or the number of miles, but that the dealership hasn't been able to accurately diagnose and fix the issue causing my car to blow thru valve covers since 66,000 miles which in my opinion has led to these other issues that could have been averted to begin with.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

I guess the mechanics don't read these forums. Should be like required homework for them, they would know to thoroughly check all the PCV components when these symptoms occur.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jswens1 said:


> The issue isn't around whether I am under warranty or not or the number of miles, but that the dealership hasn't been able to accurately diagnose and fix the issue causing my car to blow thru valve covers since 66,000 miles which in my opinion has led to these other issues that could have been averted to begin with.


Tell the dealer to refer to the most recent GM Bulletin PIP5197. Read that link and it will outline the tests that needs to be preformed.

Sadly, bad dealers do exist.


----------



## StormShepherd (Jan 29, 2017)

You have a Dealership issue, not a car issue.

The oil burning is from PIP5159, the one way check valve in either the turbo or intake manifold are gone, which is causing oil burning, because of an incorrectly functioning PCV system. This is also causing the camshaft cover to fail.

The oil burning is also very likely to have contributed to the burned exhaust valves. Burn enough oil at a time and you might start running hotter. The engine already runs at a scorching 220F. Much hotter and aluminum stops liking it.

On a side note, as a technician and the owner of a car myself, I'm going to chastise YOU (along with every other car owner) that B****es about recalls. Here's the thing. All manufacturers go through recalls. Almost every car to ever hit the market has gone through recalls. Saturn in 1992 went through a recall for bad coolant, and warrantied out whole engines(or cars) for incorrect coolant they received that ended up being highly corrosive to the rubber hoses and inside of the engine. Toyota had their accelerator pedal recall. Chrysler is going through recalls with the Pentastar's fuel rail crossover tube being damaged in factory and possibly leaking in to the V under the intake manifold, as well as a recall for potential wiring issues on the Grand Cherokee in the sunvisor lighting that could cause fire. They ALSO have alternator and driveshaft recalls on the police issue Charger. To end a rant, all manufacturers do recalls, they acknowledge a POTENTIAL issue, and address customer satisfaction or safety concerns, free of charge. Many of them have loaner cars in the provision. Take the free repair, and smile, because it's not some scam to get you back to the dealer, manufacturers lose money on recalls. They're owning up to something and taking care of you, the customer.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

What I took away from this is that your dealership sucks, you never should have had to pay for a water pump whatever issue (extended coverage is for all 1.4 Cruzes not just some) and the cause of your oil leaking and consumption in the beginning was the intake manifold that they now want YOU to pay for. It's a common issue on the Cruze, as is valve cover failure, but the fact it was never fixed in the beginning is the reason you've had 3-4 valve covers and leaked a boatload of oil over time. It's BEEN broken and only made problems worse by not being replaced.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> You have a Dealership issue, not a car issue.


This is exactly the reason I go to 1 dealership close to my house, you take your car in and explain what is going on and they are able to diagnose the problem right in front of me on their computer. I did this with my 2014 LT when I was getting a P0299 CEL and the service advisor entered the code in his computer and came back with a list of problems and 1 by1 said it could likely be that, but it also could be that or that but there is no way of really knowing w/o bringing the car in and letting them look at it. So I did and resultant got a new turbo charger. After they took my car, they give me a free loaner so they can keep it as long as need be and not worry about my transportation. They are in the business of selling, repairing cars and making customers happy and not renting cars so they don't worry about rental fees. AS long as you have insurance and pay for gas. 

Find a new dealer and tell them about PIP5159,


----------

